
A voice in the dark (2017) - fern12
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/first-person/my-fear-of-the-dark-led-me-to-a-new-bedtime-ritualpodcasts/article37436045/
======
tosser0004
I settled on a similar way to keep the demons away.

For the past few years I've been falling asleep listening to an old iPhone 4
tucked under my pillow with the volume at it's lowest level. No earphones are
necessary and my wife doesn't even realize I'm doing it.

I don't listen to podcasts but dialog-heavy movies that I've seen many times.
I have a list of about 2 dozen movies that I go through depending on my mood,
but they're all relatively quite without much action, just pleasant material.
Since I've seen the movies it's easy to visualize along to the dialog and
sleep comes (relatively) easy.

------
imglorp
I think everyone can relate to falling asleep listening to a voice or
background noise. I wonder if there any science about quality of sleep that
results if you do this all night.

~~~
yathern
I am honestly completely opposite in this regard. Any sort of 'content' will
keep me up for hours if it's playing near me. On vacations with friends and
family, if others put on a movie to fall asleep to, I'll watch the entire
thing. I've tried falling asleep to podcasts - but I have a compulsion to not
allow my attention to be diverted from it. If I start dozing off and miss some
- I'll go back a few clicks and make sure I'm aware.

That having been said, the white noise of a fan is always lovely to fall
asleep to.

~~~
tosser0004
The key I found it so listen to something very familiar so that you can focus
just enough to keep any anxiety at bay, but that doesn't demand too much
attention. As I said in an earlier comment, I found listening to familiar
movie dialog a reasonable solution.

~~~
fern12
Agreed. I used to watch reruns of Law & Order. Hearing the beginning intro
would remind me of a time when life was less complicated, and the plot was
engaging enough to distract and lull me into sleep. Sadly, Netflix removed it,
so I now rely on podcasts.

